# mtb Gyro



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

You know the gyros on bmx bikes
if you have mechanical brakes do they make gyros for mountain bikes
i hope they do


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes. They're the same as on BMX. Some fames even have gyro tabs. Others, you may have to sandwich a plate between the headset cup and the headtube.

There is a hydraulic gyro as well.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> You know the gyros on bmx bikes
> if you have mechanical brakes do they make gyros for mountain bikes
> i hope they do


Most people just run single speed, no front brake, and a long rear brake cable. But I havent seen them before on an MTB


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

who makes them


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Some Kona frames, Eastern frames, Blkmrkt frames, and many others all feature gyro tabs.

As for gyros... Look in any BMX catalog. There are some real nice ones with sealed bearings.

So I guess NoBrakes! will be running brakes? Heheh.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

At least in the back*...*
Do you have to have a gyro tab to run a gyro?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

the only company i know that makes gyros is odyssey.
heres a link to some:
http://www.danscomp.com/products.php?cat=PARTS&show=GYROS


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

How do i fit this:
http://www.danscomp.com/510003.php?cat=PARTS
on my 07 giant stp?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

im not too sure about that. if i was you though, id try to save up for one like this:
http://www.danscomp.com/512025.php?cat=PARTS#
lighter, and has a cleaner look.

EDIT:
I found some instructions for the gyro you were looking at.
check out this site:
http://www.jebikes.com/techtips_gyro.shtml


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Run a long cable. You'll have much more power to the rear brake and less hassle and weight.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

You can get a "gyro" from:

SST ORGY
Oddy
Snafu

Be careful if you go with a Gryo brand as the don't fit over a lot of headsets. The Oddessey GTX fit all headsets and integrated headset frames. The GTX-R won't. The ORGY and Snafu's won't either. The GTX is getting hard to find. I think it has actually been discontinued. 

As far as power goes with a good brake like a BB7 I have set-up some pretty powerful set-ups. We has several gyros getting set-up this week for slopestyle bikes.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont think you need gyro tabs to run the Ody GTX gyro do you?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you do.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

You can use the lower tab cup out of a regular Gyro or ORGY to run the GTX.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> You can get a "gyro" from:
> 
> SST ORGY
> Oddy
> ...


Is there another colorado slopestyle event coming up? I'm in Winter Park, by the way...


----------



## burtonboarder18 (Jun 28, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> who makes them


yo mama makes them NoBrakes!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

burtonboarder18 said:


> yo mama makes them NoBrakes!


did noobjumper3 make a NEW profile?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

just run a linear cable,i mean unless your throwing tailwhips left and right,then there is really no use for a gyro...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Is there another colorado slopestyle event coming up? I'm in Winter Park, by the way...


At the first of the year we were discussing another end of the season event at a nearby terrain park in Evergreen (Obvious, huh?). That has really fizzeled out. We are just preparing the bikes to go hit up Wildernest.

Is the slopestyle course being taken down as soon as the lifts close? Any last day contest this year?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

this is the compleat set right:
http://www.danscomp.com/510003.php?cat=PARTS
What ealse would i need to get with this:
http://www.danscomp.com/512025.php?cat=PARTS#


----------



## burtonboarder18 (Jun 28, 2007)

dd13 said:


> just run a linear cable,i mean unless your throwing tailwhips left and right,then there is really no use for a gyro...


yeah man i totally agree... dude you're just wasting your dough on that gyro. If you really want one so bad you should go bmxing


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> At the first of the year we were discussing another end of the season event at a nearby terrain park in Evergreen (Obvious, huh?). That has really fizzeled out. We are just preparing the bikes to go hit up Wildernest.
> 
> Is the slopestyle course being taken down as soon as the lifts close? Any last day contest this year?


No contest this year for some reason... They will be dozing the dirt jumps this Tuesday, I believe.


----------

